# VServer laggt



## echo PHP (19. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe einen VServer auf dem 4 Projekte laufen! Nur dauert das immer eine ganze Weile bis eine der Domains geladen ist...

Allerdings wird der Arbeitsspeicher nicht mal zu 1/2 genutzt, also selbst bei vielen Besuchern habe ich eine Speicherauslastung von nicht mehr als 1/4!

An was kann das liegen? Ist das vll. eine Einstellungssache? 

Mfg.


----------



## echo PHP (19. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Daten ausgeben lassen per Script und da bekomme ich diese Infos;

Memory Usage (MB):
                   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          2019       2000         18          0        151       1478
-/+ buffers/cache:        371       1648
Swap:         2996          0       2996

Disk Usage:
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/vzfs              15G  1.8G   14G  12% /

CPU Information:
processor	: 0
model name	: AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 148

Ist das normal, wenn kaum jemand online ist?


----------



## port29 (19. Mai 2008)

Zeig mal bitte, was "w" dir anzeigt


----------



## echo PHP (19. Mai 2008)

Was meinst du mit w?

Wie kann man sowas wie den Taskmanager bei Linux ausmachen?

Komisch übrigens, dass mit Plesk 2 GB Arbeitsspeichen anzeigt und das Script viel weniger...

Bei Plesk bekomme ich angezeigt;

528.8 MB von 2.0 GB verwendet; 1.5 GB verfügbar

An was kann das liegen, dass die PHP Seiten so laggen, aber wenn ich auf den Server zugreife geht es recht schnell...


----------



## port29 (19. Mai 2008)

echo PHP hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit w?



Ich meine immer das, was ich auch schreibe, beispiel meines Systems:


```
Kiara# w
 9:34PM  up 96 days, 1 user, load averages: 0.64, 0.36, 0.15
USER             TTY      FROM              LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
root             p0       10.2.0.39         9:33PM     - w
```



echo PHP hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann man sowas wie den Taskmanager bei Linux ausmachen?



ps ax


----------



## echo PHP (19. Mai 2008)

Aso das meinst du!

Bekomme das hier;

 22:46:35 up  4:48,  1 user,  load average: 0,11, 0,14, 0,10
USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
root     pts/0     22:46    0.00s  0.04s  0.00s w


----------



## echo PHP (20. Mai 2008)

Und was bringt mir das jetzt?

Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Server laggt, obwohl angeblich alles im Grünen Bereich ist!?

Ich meine es laggt ja die ganze Zeit auch nachts! Ist das ne Einstellungssache vll.? Ich habe 5 Domains drauf laufen mit hoechstens insgesamt 3000 Besuchern...

Kennt das Problem niemand?


----------



## port29 (20. Mai 2008)

sagmal bitte eine Domain, damit man das laggen nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## echo PHP (20. Mai 2008)

Domain: http://www.moneysurfbar.de

Das komische ist, wenn ich die anderen deaktiviere, also offline nehme, laggt es noch immer, obwohl es ja dann besser gehen müsste... oder?

Und komisch noch; Es dauert immer nur ewig, wenn man die Seite neu aufruft, danach gehen die meisten Unterseiten normal zu laden!

Kann das an der php.ini liegen;


```
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
; Resource Limits ;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

max_execution_time = 30     ; Maximum execution time of each script, in seconds
max_input_time = 60	; Maximum amount of time each script may spend parsing request data
memory_limit = 8M
```


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Mai 2008)

An Maximalen Ausführungszeit von PHP Scripten kann eine zu lange Zeit zum Laden der Seite nicht direkt liegen.
Die Frage ist was geht da im Hintergrund vor sich?
Hast du mal getestet wielange eines der Scripte zum Parsen braucht?


----------



## port29 (20. Mai 2008)

Also, ich fasse mal nocheinmal zusammen, was wir haben:

Der Load deines VServers ist im normalen Rahmen, an PHP bzw. MySQL liegt es nicht, da auch statischer Inhalt - wie Bilder - langsam (bzw. erst nach einiger Zeit) geladen werden. Der Ping des Servers ist auch i.O. Jetzt bleibt nur noch eine Möglichkeit übrig: Es ist ja ein VServer, also kann es sein, dass andere Benutzer diesen so auslasten, dass er so schlecht reagiert. 

Dazu habe ich noch zwei Fragen an dich. Wenn du per SSH eingeloggt bist und etwas tippst, tauchen die Zeichen dann sofort auf oder dauert es erstmal ein wenig, bis das getippte zu sehen ist?

Kannst du bitte noch posten, was die Ausgaben von

time ls /
time w
time ps ax

anzeigen? Mich interessieren da vor allem die letzten Zeilen wo die Laufzeit gemessen wird. 


Achja, mir ist eben noch etwas eingefallen: Hast du schonmal versucht, den VServer zu rebooten?


----------



## echo PHP (20. Mai 2008)

```
# time ls /
aquota.group  boot  .gnupg  media  private-backup  root  sys  var
aquota.user   dev   home    mnt    proc            sbin  tmp
bin           etc   lib     opt    .rnd            srv   usr

real    0m0.004s
user    0m0.003s
sys     0m0.001s
```


```
# time w
 20:13:56 up  1:00,  1 user,  load average: 0,00, 0,00, 0,00
USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
root     pts/0     20:12    0.00s  0.04s  0.00s w

real    0m0.007s
user    0m0.001s
sys     0m0.006s
```


```
# time ps ax
  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
    1 ?        Ss     0:00 init [3]
15753 ?        S<s    0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon
15963 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system
16039 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=yes --retain-privileges
16317 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/syslogd -a /var/lib/named/dev/log
16329 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrl
16331 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger imapd
16340 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrl
16342 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger imapd-ssl
16349 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrl
16351 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger pop3d
16359 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0 -stderrl
16361 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/courierlogger pop3d-ssl
16369 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -o PidFile=/var/run/sshd.init.pid
16375 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd
17449 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/sbin/named -t /var/lib/named -u named
17463 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --user=mysql --pid-file=
17498 ?        Sl     0:03 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/my
17513 ?        S      0:00 qmail-send
17514 ?        S      0:00 splogger qmail
17515 ?        S      0:00 qmail-lspawn | /usr/bin/deliverquota ./Maildir
17516 ?        S      0:00 qmail-rspawn
17517 ?        S      0:00 qmail-clean
17578 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
17603 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/local/psa/admin/bin/httpsd
17607 ?        S      0:02 /usr/local/psa/admin/bin/httpsd
17644 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
18238 ?        S      0:02 /usr/local/psa/admin/bin/httpsd
21828 ?        S      0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22064 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22065 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22066 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22197 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22225 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22228 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22229 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22236 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
22238 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -
23560 ?        Rs     0:00 sshd: root@pts/0
23567 pts/0    Ss     0:00 -bash
23691 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps ax

real    0m0.007s
user    0m0.002s
sys     0m0.005s
```

Ja wenn ich reboote geht es eine Weile schnell und dann schlag auf schlag wieder schleppend!

Ich verzweifele langsam


----------

